
Implementation of Carrier Pigeon Internet Protocol (2001) - mtviewdave
http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/
======
defiancedigital
Some informations have leaked about a new transport layer based on swallow.
Yes, a swallow carrying a coconut !!!

